

Tools for 3D Designers - webmaster-L
http://blog.limeexchange.com/2010/02/03/10-excellent-tools-for-3d-designers/
The online industry offers a lot of 3D tools and applications that can help you in creating an interesting 3D graphic for your freelance project. There are many 3D graphics applications available online that can be used depending on requirement and utility. These tools help you create a 3D content while working on modeling, light, texturing and rendering etc. Here we have put together some excellent tools for for both Mac and Windows operating systems.
======
dirtbox
For anyone starting out in 3D - welcome to the steepest learning curve in the
creative industry!

~~~
yannis
I have been toying with an idea based on walkthroughs
<http://www.cs.unc.edu/~walk/> do you know of anything off-the-shelf for this?

~~~
dirtbox
Yes and no depending on whther or not I've taken your meaning correctly, I may
have got the wrong end of the stick~

Zbrush has <http://www.pixologic.com/zclassroom/>, <http://simply3dworld.com/>
is an umberella site that caters for Maya, Lightwave and Max.

The problem with offering a complete training solution for 3D as a general
subject is that much that is learned from one app can be rendered all but
redundant by another, such is the difference in interface, overall function
and language used in each. This is why there's a certain level of
specialisation when it comes to sites that offer training. Each app requires a
high degree of focus and commitment to become proficient.

~~~
yannis
Thanks both links they are very useful. I am interested to create a virtual
reconstruction of a pre-historic society and the idea came to me that if I
write it using the right tools I might be able later on to create a game out
of it or maybe spinoff a meta-language for such problems. To be honest the
learning curve frightens me as well as costs.

~~~
dirtbox
I see. If you're completely new to 3D, you could go about using the pre
existing world and character building tools available in Opensim
<http://opensimulator.org/wiki/Main_Page> which is based on the Second Life
framework without the inherent pitfalls of the Second Life network.

It would simplify the process and workflow immeasurably, and results would be
instant as you're constructing everything in realtime directly within the
environment.

~~~
yannis
Thanks! My only 3D experience is with AutoCad which is a totally different
approach. Will give opensimulator a go.

~~~
dirtbox
No problem, you can contact me if you have further questions or need more
guidance: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dirtbox>

